# The Cherub has landed



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

My new Cherub arrived half an hour ago all safely in one piece - Thanks stub24.

And joy of joys, I have had the pleasure of the company of my two darling daughters due to the school boiler breaking down overnight.

So now the Cherub has been baptised by making our first babycinos.... pretty darn respectable microfoam if I do say so myself.

No grinder yet, so still a way off fulfilling its potential, but even a journey of 1,000 miles has to start with one step.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats Ali.... a picture paints a thousand words - lets see it!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ah, the wisdom of Lao Tzu. Have fun with you new machine.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ah, the wisdom of Lao Tzu. Have fun with you new machine.


He who knows, does not speak. He who speaks, does not know.


----------



## stub24 (Sep 22, 2013)

Great to hear, i was hoping that they wouldn't tip it upside down and leave you with a puddle of water when you opened the box.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Daren said:


> Congrats Ali.... a picture paints a thousand words - lets see it!


That's getting a bit technical! Once the grinder is in place I'll try and get a picture up of chrome corner.

Just need to wait for my tamper and knock out kit to come in from made by knock. And wait, and wait, and ....


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey, Sorry to hijack the thread but... I also received my cherub today!

My first espresso was far too quick so the taste wasn't great. But the mouth feel was out of this world compared to the gaggia classic.

Any experienced cherub owners fancy giving me a quick run down of your shot pulling procedure?

My setup is pictured below!

View attachment 5240


----------



## stub24 (Sep 22, 2013)

At boiler pressure of 1.2 bar

Option 1:

Flush HX until water dance finished - dose - distribute - tamp - pull

Result creamy taste

Option 2:

Dose - distribute - tamp - flush HX for 5 sec - pull

Result = Complex taste

This might not be very helpful but it worked for me.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Right. After much [email protected] around with analysis paralysis I have just invested in a shiny new black and chrome Mignon from the super-helpful Jordan at Bella Barista.

Looking forward to getting it all set up and experiencing my first espresso frustration as I discover for myself that it's not as easy as it looks.......

Photo, if I can, to follow.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats on new machine.


----------

